# How do you write the lowercase "e" letter?



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

If you had to write "_e_" by itself, with no other letters attached to it, how do you write it?

As a point of reference;











Method *A*:

1. You start with green (from left to right)
2. Then you progressively go into red (from right to left)
3. Then you continue into blue


Method *B*:

1. You start with blue (from right to left)
2. Then you progressively go into red
3. Then you continue into green (from right to left)


Method *C*:

1. You start with blue (from right to left)
2. Then you progressively go into green (from left to right)
3. Then you progressively go into red (from right to left)

Method *D*:

1. You start with red (from right to left)
2. Then you progressively go into blue
3. Then you conclude with adding green


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

method A. Probably started because of learning cursive at the same time (or perhaps it was before, can't remember for sure now) when very young in school, because that's basically the same way in terms of order just separated from the other letters.


----------



## Static Void (May 28, 2016)

Normally 'A', but 'C' when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

What is the purpose of tryng to figure out something which is so mundane?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Inside line, out over, around, and down. 

What brought this curiosity upon you?


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> What is the purpose of tryng to figure out something which is so mundane?


Curiosity?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Wild said:


> Curiosity?


This is like asking what does a flys poop smell like. Its so random and useless. 

@OP 

I dont know I dont have a pencil


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> This is like asking what does a flys poop smell like. Its so random and useless.
> 
> @OP
> 
> I dont know I dont have a pencil


People like random, useless, interesting facts. There doesn't need to be an important purpose behind everything we do.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Nothing unusual about the way I write "e". I do write "h" differently however.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

What kind of pervert would use anything other than method a?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Method C and method D seems so unnatural. Method B is only good when you detach your letters or when you write words from right to the left like Arabian?

That's how i write an E



















That's how I want to write it.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> What is the purpose of tryng to figure out something which is so mundane?





tanstaafl28 said:


> Inside line, out over, around, and down.
> 
> What brought this curiosity upon you?


I was doing paperwork with an individual, and I noticed that he utilized method *B* to write the letter "_e_". I found it odd, and I decided to gather statistical samples from online platforms, to evaluate its prevalence.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Method A for me, seems like the most common one. Anyone who uses Method C or D?


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I was actually taught to write my es using method D believe it or not. I can't remember when, but I eventually decided to switch over to method A because it's much more efficient. The transitional period was a little rough, but I've mostly gotten used to it now. Still every once in awhile, maybe 5% of the time I have to go back and fix my es because it's still not completely second nature to use method A yet.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I use A but I know that a drafting stroke order is different from all of these. 

There's a couple different ways but one of them is blue left to right, red left to right, and then green left to right.


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

Why would you anyone use anything other than method A? You are plebs or something? On a serious note, I think method A is just by far the quickest way possible especially when you're used to cursive.


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

I use method B. Is it really that weird? lol


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I use method A.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

R.E. Amemiya said:


> What kind of pervert would use anything other than method a?


:laughing:
@Eska was he left or right handed?


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

spidershane said:


> :laughing:
> @Eska was he left or right handed?


Right handed.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Eska said:


> Right handed.


Method B is a nice way to finish a word.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Wild said:


> Curiosity?


I'm a bit disappointed. I thought it was going to be about finished product i.e how it looks instead of how you do you. BTW my lowercase E's look like C's.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I tend to use Method D when I'm being careful and/or have time, and Method A when I'm just scribbling. When I use Method A, though, my lowercase E's look a lot like C's.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

A because it flows nicely which gives my handwriting that certain mystery you just cant put finger on. Quite often the ends of sentences trail off into a wavy line. Is that an e or an i? Good luck, Ive memorized what the words look like


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Method A.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

A, since that's the way that I was taught. Went to a more hardcore school which didn't allow deviance. No idea how I might have written it without being coerced.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

A, but sometimes D


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I first start at green, then I stop halfway. I then begin to draw a clown, with a glowing red nose. Afterwards, I begin at blue and keep on going south till I get to Fifth Avenue and make a right on Yonge. Then I meticulously draw a red line going southbound, heading towards a tiny little house in the middle of Hamilton, by which the clown that I drew before lives in. Then, I just finish the green and I got my usual letter "e".


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Something like D. This is the weirdest question ive seen around for sometime.


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

Methods C and D seem unnecessarily complex.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

The real question is, how do you write a lowercase K?


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Method B. I must say I never knew only a small percentage of people draw e's that way.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Method B usually. Method A for signing my name.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

Method A


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

A


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> The real question is, how do you write a lowercase K?


Great question!
begin with the vertical line, from top to bottom, then attach a "c" shape to it, also from top to bottom. So it looks like "lc"


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Moo Rice said:


> Great question!
> begin with the vertical line, from top to bottom, then attach a "c" shape to it, also from top to bottom. So it looks like "lc"


Mine look like this, but with no slant.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

K's? Usually start with a vertical line and then add a chevron onto it, like so: |<. But a lot of times in quick writing the chevron rounds into a C. When I'm writing more carefully, I also tend to accentuate the tail (something I also do with my R's).

P.S. Apparently I'm the only one who ever uses Method D when writing E's. Huh.


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

None of the above!
I start with red (from left to right)..Then I progressively go into green (from right to left)..Then I conclude with adding blue.
I’m left handed.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

A


----------

